# First Time posting. Not my work



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Got these pictures emailed to me a few weeks ago.

How many codes can a person violate in one bathroom?
http://www.insuredservices.net/Bathrooms.html


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

WTF is there a ****ter in the shower for?:blink::no:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

my oh my :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> my oh my :laughing:


Is there a mirror in there?? $hit shower and shave all at once. :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Is there a mirror in there?? $hit shower and shave all at once. :laughing:


 YOU STOLE MY POST


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That would actually be very useful for after those long nights of too many shots.

It's like a big kicka$$ bidet.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

One stop shop for those on the fast track. I need that set up..:thumbsup:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just when I thought I had seen it all.... BAM!

a toilet in a shower.


There was a time in my youth when that would have came in handy.

Although some of those nights I might of crapped in the shower and bathed in the toilet.


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

Where can I get one of those translucent green seats! Whooo!


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

That actually looks pretty inviting!!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

As dumb as it is, I think I kinda like it. But, you could NEVER make it watertite. 

However, look at some of the other pix from the site. Are they proud of this stuff? (The dude is all sweaty and all. The workmanship isnt very good looking either!)

That shower is a GUARANTEED LEAKER!!!:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I've got to say I have never seen one of those before...:laughing:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

We should have a hall of shame sticky for ones like these. How can someone do that on purpose?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Tankless said:


> We should have a hall of shame sticky for ones like these. How can someone do that on purpose?


 Tankless, I feel the shame.... But I still want one.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I can't believe I'm seeing this. I swear this afternoon on my way home I was talking to my buddy about this same sort of set up. It went like this:

my friend: "Well I did something today that I never did before"

me: "oh yeah, what"

him: "I'm working on a remodel and the ho wanted a shower valve with a wall ell and a hand shower on the wall adjacent to the toilet"

me: "why didn't you just sell them a bidet"

him: "there wasn't enough room in the space for a wc and a bidet"

me: "well then you should have sold them a floor drain and a trap primer"

him: "yeah I have a hand shower at home and it always drips a little right after you turn it off"

me: "yeah you'de really need to make the space a shower only with a toilet coming up through the liner. Don't know how you could seal around the toilet though"

Then I thought about it for a minute and said:

me: "Hey I bet you could take a regular wc flange and anchor directly to the subfloor, then lay the liner over just like you would a shower flange and then put one of those add-a-flange things on top and then just trim out the liner they same as a shower drain"

I would never want to try it without signed disclaimers from the ho and stern warnings about the potential for leaks from me but I bet it would work just fine and would never leak.

At some point he mentioned that the lady was Egyptian or something and then I remembered someone saying that a lot of foreigners have to have bidets in their homes. I don't really know if that is true or not because I don't really serve too many foreign people. It's not that I wouldn't, I don't care where they are from as long as they pay the agreed upon amount but we just don't seem to be able to get past the service charge with them very often so we don't book those calls too often.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

nice way to take a shower


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Shiot, Shower and shave take on a whole new meaning.....:icon_biggrin:




Plumbworker said:


> my oh my :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Son of a [email protected]%h*

:furious::furious: That freaking company is within thirty miles of us. 

*I TOLD YOU GUYS THAT WE HAVE A LOT OF S*IT WORK AROUND HERE. STILL SEARCHING THE SITE FOR A PLUMBING LICENSE. I PROBABLY WON'T FIND ONE AND IF NOT THERE IS LITTLE THAT CAN BE DONE. :furious::furious::furious:*


*HACK, HACK ,HACKETY HACK.*


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

why don't he just leave the lid off the tank and flush with shampoo water and overspray? He conserved space, why not water?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Indiana Plumber said:


> :furious::furious: That freaking company is within thirty miles of us.
> 
> *I TOLD YOU GUYS THAT WE HAVE A LOT OF S*IT WORK AROUND HERE. STILL SEARCHING THE SITE FOR A PLUMBING LICENSE. I PROBABLY WON'T FIND ONE AND IF NOT THERE IS LITTLE THAT CAN BE DONE. :furious::furious::furious:*
> 
> ...


Yep. There is a bunch Of Shlt work being Done in Indiana. The bad part is We are screwed if we say anything to the authorities. They won't do anything. 

Btw I was reading the full post on this guys website. He mentioned that this was located on a basement landing! If you look at the pics you can almost see what looks like stairs!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

It's the muslims that need to have the bidets or some other rigged up thing because they need to be clean when they pray whatever number of times a day.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

All it need now is a fridge there to keep cold beer in so you don't have to get up. Maybe a microwave there as well so you can get a snack.:laughing:

Wonder if they can make a lazy boy version of the toilet and put a flat screen in the wall across from you? So you won't miss your sports?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That's what Dunbar is talking about. You do your business then use the shower sprayer to wash off the dingleberries. Actually, I think that was spec'ed out by Dunbar for his trailer.:jester:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> I can't believe I'm seeing this. I swear this afternoon on my way home I was talking to my buddy about this same sort of set up. It went like this:
> 
> my friend: "Well I did something today that I never did before"
> 
> ...



You can't get washlet toilet seats over there?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Now the guy is doing water heaters:furious:
Can't wait to see how screwed up they are going to be


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

the 5 S's Shower,Shave,Sh*t,Shine and Shampoo! 

Classic


----------



## philipjfry2 (May 30, 2010)

what the!!!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

philipjfry2 said:


> what the!!!


 toilet in a shower, very modern :thumbsup:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.usabidet.com/ I once saw a plumber put a sink spray hose between toilet stop, he added another stop coming out of wall and hooked up a sink spray hose ,this was 30 # yrs back


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Seems like you could just use a 3" shower flange and then set a 3" deep seal internal toilet flange inside the shower flange.

The shower flange seals up to the liner, and the toilet flange seals inside of the shower flange. I see no reason that it couldn't be done.

Another thought: wall hung toilet.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> http://www.usabidet.com/ I once saw a plumber put a sink spray hose between toilet stop, he added another stop coming out of wall and hooked up a sink spray hose ,this was 30 # yrs back


 looks like you have to run a tempered water line to it as well


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

and a backflow preventer.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Thats a very economical use of space to say the least.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Plumber Jim said:


> It's the muslims that need to have the bidets or some other rigged up thing because they need to be clean when they pray whatever number of times a day.


Hey I'm muslim and I'm not shooting water up my butt :no:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

tungsten plumb said:


> Hey I'm muslim and I'm not shooting water up my butt :no:


It must just be the strict Muslims. :laughing:

I have been told by a few that wanted bidets that they had to have it to be clean for prayer.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Plumber Jim said:


> It must just be the strict Muslims. :laughing:
> 
> I have been told by a few that wanted bidets that they had to have it to be clean for prayer.


Its called a shower. They need to use soap and a damn rag not a anal jetter lol


----------

